# Server power consumption issue (powerd, speedstep, Intel Xeon)



## jdb (Jan 15, 2019)

Hey guys 

I am having issues with the power consumption of my server. Its higher than normal (30-35 watts higher) and the fans are spinning at mid speed (when idling and with a CPU Load between 0.0% and 0.8%). I never had these problems with 11.2-RELEASE.

OS:      FreeBSD 12.0-STABLE[/I]
CPU:   [2x] Intel Xeon X5650 @ 2.67GHz (2x6 Cores == 12 Cores/24Threads)
Server: HP ProLiant DL380 G7
Speedstep: Should be enabled (I can't find the option to enable/disable speedstep)
powerd: enabled

The are no PCI cards in the server... I am mentioning this because the HP Firmware is programmed to speed up the fans if a PCI card is installed but in my case it isn't.

Output of `dmesg | grep Speedstep`:

24 times 
	
	



```
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
```

Thanks in advance


----------



## T-Daemon (Jan 15, 2019)

jdb said:


> est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.


This could be an indication that the “BIOS” power management is configured in a way powerd doesn’t recognise it properly. Have you checked in the servers RBSU, the “_Power Management Options_”  ->_ HP Power Profile_ or -> _HP Power Regulator_?

Edit: With 12-STABLE you are running a development branch in which all functions to run as expected are not guaranteed. You could try booting a 12.0-RELEASE image and activate powerd afterwards.


----------



## Polyatomic (Jan 16, 2019)

My lord, a glorious computer you have indeed. May I append to the above and suggest consulting your computers manual, perhaps the solution is there.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jan 16, 2019)

I would advise you to disable powerd(8) and use sysutils/powerdxx instead, since it work better for most people.

If that didn't help, this kind of subject is often more productive to be held at the mail lists since it is in there most developers hang.


----------

